# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #152 Never have a Companion who casts you in the Shade.

## Admin

Aphorism #152 Never have a Companion who casts you in the Shade.

The more he does so, the less desirable a companion he is. The more he excels in quality the more in repute: he will always play first fiddle and you second. If you get any consideration, it is only his leavings. The moon shines bright alone among the stars: when the sun rises she becomes either invisible or imperceptible. Never join one that eclipses you, but rather one who sets you in a brighter light. By this means the cunning Fabula in Martial was able to appear beautiful andbrilliant, owing to the ugliness and disorder of her companions. But one should as little imperil oneself by an evil companion as pay honour to another at the cost of one's own credit. When you are on the way to fortune associate with the eminent; when arrived, with the mediocre.

More...

----------


## Nightshade

How nasty....sorry but got to say what kind of a coniving person does he want you to be? Then again her speaks the girl who figured this liitle policy out years ago. Still unless Im very much mistaken someone is going to get left out in that system because wait aminute someone is always going to be in someone shadow....

----------

